# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Mannen en hun huid! - Artikel

## Agnes574

Mannen en hun huid!!

Mannen hebben een huid die dikker, vetter en vaster is dan die van de vrouw, maar ze is daarom niet minder broos! Hun huid lijkt misschien robuuster en de rimpels verschijnen ook later, maar ze is evenmin ongevoelig voor de tand des tijds en voor schadelijke invloeden van buitenaf! Ziehier de basisregels voor de dagelijkse verzorging. 


Huid van mannen en vrouwen: een kwestie van hormonen 

De huid van de man heeft wel dezelfde structuur als die van de vrouw, maar verschilt er van nature van. Dat verschil is te verklaren door de hormonen! Bij de man regelen de androgene hormonen, in hoofdzaak het testosteron, het systeem. Dat testosteron zorgt voor een relatief hoge afscheiding van talg en dat verklaart waarom de huid van de man vetter is dan die van de vrouw, en waarom ze ook meer last heeft van acne, mee-eters en puistjes. De overmatige productie van talg leidt bovendien tot seborroe en verwijde poriën. De talg brengt op de buitenste laag van de huid een olieachtige film aan en zorgt er zo voor dat er minder vocht verloren gaat door verdamping. 


Ook mannen verdienen om beschermd te worden 

Maar ook de huid van de man staat net zo goed bloot aan invloeden van buitenaf als de huid van de vrouw. En misschien zelfs meer, want het vele scheren beschadigt de hydrolipide film (die moet de huid beschermen) en veroorzaakt snjiwondjes en irritatie van de huid. Zo komt het dat bij 83% van de mannen de huid overgevoelig is, uitgedroogd, oncomfortabel en geïrriteerd is. Kortom, ook heren zouden hun huid regelmatig moeten verzorgen! Hoe komt het dan dat het zogenaamde sterke geslacht zijn huid minder beschermd? Volgens dermatologen ligt het vooral aan de machomentaliteit, al geven ze toe dat de situatie lichtjes aan het veranderen is. Vandaag is het min of meer aanvaard dat enkele minuten per dag aan de verzorging van je huid besteden niet in strijd is met mannelijkheid Er verschijnen op de markt dan ook alsmaar meer producten die aangepast zijn aan de mannelijke fysiologie. Het gaat om producten die hydrateren, reinigen, beschermen enz., en die verrijkt zijn met kalk, magnesium, silicium en diverse mineralen. Ze stimuleren de vernieuwing van de cellen, beschermen de huidlaag en werken verzachtend op de geïrriteerde huid. Deze producten zijn afgestemd op de specifieke werking van de mannelijke huid; en dat is ook nodig, want de actieve stoffen dringen in de huid via tussenkomst van de talgklieren en in directe relatie met de microcirculatie van het bloed.


Mannelijke rituelen voor de huid 

Dermatologen raden aan om het gezicht twee keer per dag te reinigen, s ochtends en s avonds. Kies bij voorkeur een reinigingsproduct dat verrijkt is met actieve bestanddelen die uw huid ontzien. Bescherm uw huid s ochtends en s avonds ook met een hydraterend product dat de hydrolipide film van de huid herstelt en als beschermende buffer dient tegen schadelijke invloeden van buitenaf. Het is ook raadzaam om na elke scheerbeurt een hydraterend product aan te brengen, want het schuren beïnvloedt de vetfilm van kaken en kin. Al deze hydratatie-tips gelden natuurlijk nog meer voor mannen die last hebben van een droge huid. Sommige mannen halen ten aanzien van deze trend om de huid te verzorgen nog hun neus op, andere halen opgelucht adem, omdat ze eindelijk verlost zijn van bepaalde huidproblemen waarmee ze al jaren leven. Nog een stap verder in de richting van gelijkheid der seksen!



26/02/2008 
Valériane Munoz, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Steeds meer mannen smeren zalfjes

Beiersdorf, het bedrijf achter Nivea, sluit 2007 met een recordwinst af en heeft die cijfers te danken aan de opkomst van de mannencosmetica. 

De lijn ’Nivea for men’ maakt 20% van het hele Niveagamma uit en groeit met 18% per jaar veel sneller dan de markt van de vrouwencosmetica. Dat heren smeren, is in de beautysector geen geheim meer, maar ze durven er zelf niet altijd voor uitkomen.

Eind jaren negentig introduceerde Nivea speciale verzorgingsproducten voor mannen. De tijd dat de heren leentjebuur speelden in de beautycase van hun vrouw is allang voorbij. 
”Verstandig, want de mannenhuid is totaal verschillend van de vrouwenhuid”, zegt Katleen Vrombaut van Cosmentis, die met 4VOO het eerste cosmeticamerk exclusief voor mannen introduceerde. 
”De mannenhuid is anders qua PH (zuurtegraad, red.) en dikte. Crèmes voor vrouwen zijn vaak ongeschikt voor mannen.” Beiersdorf (Nivea) groeide in 2007 naar een wereldwijde totaalomzet van 5,5 miljard euro. De grootste winstcijfers haalde het bedrijf uit de verkoop van de Nivea for men-lijn in Azië, Rusland en China. Voor de Japanse, Russische en Chinese man is het smeren van gezichtsbalsem en oogcrème een dagelijks ritueel geworden. Verkoopsters in cosmeticawinkels zien dat mannen geen schroom meer hebben. ”Ze beginnen het steeds meer te accepteren dat ze verzorging nodig hebben”, vertelt Kim, verkoopster bij Ici Paris XL op de Antwerpse Meir. 

”In onze winkel noteren we vooral een stijgende verkoop van hydraterende crèmes en reinigende crèmes voor na het scheren. Je kunt er geen leeftijd op plakken. Zowel de verzorgde twintiger als de verzorgde zestiger stappen binnen.”

(bron: Gazet van Antwerpen 17-03-2008)

----------

